
Show HN: Cabyn.co – The Social Network with No Ads, No Tracking, No Hate - cabyn
https://cabyn.co
======
hamslamwich
Maybe I'm dense, or just viewing the site at an inopportune time, but even
with your description comment, I still don't get it?

• You bid to place your given message on the front page for all to see,
correct?

• And it stays up for 1 minute? Or until the next bid comes in?

• By "bid", does that mean someone can pay money and potentially lose out on
their message being shown?

I think this is interesting, but is almost more of a viral online billboard.

~~~
cabyn
Sorry, it's more like a facebook wall... There's only been one post, hence the
one image (but I just added a text message) :) Yes, you place a bid, and the
highest bid is picked every minute. Your post goes onto the front page, and
the rest get pushed down. However, the very top is reserved for the highest
bid that hour, so if you bid $2, and everyone else bids $1 over the course of
an hour, your bid will stay featured at the top. All winning bids will always
be viewable by simply scrolling down. And when you bid, your card is only
charged if you win. So right now pretty much every bid would win, but if
thousands of people are bidding, only the highest bid will win (and be
charged) every minute. Hopefully that makes more sense?

~~~
hamslamwich
Gotcha, ya the single post was making it confusing, much more clear now. I'd
definitely consider including a snappy couple lines of text that explain how
it works.

------
cabyn
Cabyn is based on three simple principles: 1\. No Ads: A lot of issues with
current social sites stems from one thing: YOU are the product. It all comes
down to getting more users and getting those users to click as much as
possible. This leads to more radical content as well as online and offline
abuse. There’s also a vast treasure trove of personal data that can be leaked
at any moment.

To combat this, Cabyn is set up as a service. Users must bid to post a
message. The number of messages is limited to one per minute. Because of this
Cabyn is self-sustaining and more easily moderated.

2\. No Tracking: Because bids cost money, we don’t need any personal
information. We’re not selling ads, so we don’t need to know every move you
make online. We don’t use Google Analytics, or any other invasive tracking. IP
addresses are not stored, and we don’t ask for emails. Credit card details are
securely stored on Stripe servers, not ours. If there ever were a data breach,
the only information would be the messages themselves, which are already
displayed on the website.

3\. No Hate: A lot of social media is used to attack, put people down, and
generally not be that nice. We want Cabyn to be a positive place. That’s a big
part of why only one message per minute gets posted. A maximum of 1,440
messages a day is infinitely easier to moderate than 8,000 tweets per second,
or 15,000+ Facebook actions per second.

The other hard thing about moderation is that people will always disagree with
what should and shouldn’t be moderated. We want to make Cabyn a friendly
place, so the current guide-line is anything PG-13 or lower should be fine. To
discourage inappropriate material, inappropriate bids will be charged, but not
shown on the site. This adds a significant cost to inappropriate posting with
no benefit.

We’re looking forward to any questions, comments, thoughts, concerns, etc.
Thanks!

------
maxwin
People come out with all kinds of wired solutions to the facebook problem. But
the most important question to ask is not whether the new solution solves
facebook problems. More importantly, you need to ask is there a demand of the
new solution. 99.99% of the time, the answer is no. Why would anyone pay to
post message when they can post for free in other social networks. It will
never go mainstream unless there is a real demand and little friction.

------
bufferoverflow
It's an interesting experiment, but I wouldn't call it a "social" network. 1
message a minute wouldn't allow you to build communities or have any
reasonable discussions.

~~~
floatingatoll
Incorrect. Fidonet and Usenet are two examples of built communities that were
able to have reasonable discussions with up to days or weeks between messages.

~~~
bufferoverflow
That's voluntary though. Nobody stopped anybody from having near real-time
conversations.

~~~
floatingatoll
Regardless, since both thrived at 1 message per minute or slower for years,
your blanket rejection of non-realtime social opportunities is shown false.

------
Meph504
The last thing the internet needs...

